

Ask HN: Any tutorials/widsom on AWS Beanstalk, given the Heroku story - JuDue

Anyone got some good tutorials on running Rails &#38; Postgres on AWS Beanstalk?<p>I still think Heroku is an excellent choice, and will be better once they address some issues, but now might be a good time to explore some options, at least :)
======
pinks
I'm curious about the pricing situation on Elastic Beanstalk. T1.micro
instances are very affordable, but is it wise to run a webapp and Postgres on
the same instance? I'm not expecting a large audience, but I've heard that one
should generally have separate servers for the two.

~~~
sibsibsib
> but is it wise to run a webapp and Postgres on the same instance?

This really depends on the level of traffic you expect. For lower amounts, it
works fine.

------
wanghq
this is a simple one. [http://ruby.awsblog.com/post/Tx2AK2MFX0QHRIO/Deploying-
Ruby-...](http://ruby.awsblog.com/post/Tx2AK2MFX0QHRIO/Deploying-Ruby-
Applications-to-AWS-Elastic-Beanstalk-with-Git)

